# Clothing Photography



## ozg (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi All,

I've recently started a new job and have been asked to take some product photographs (hats, shirts, trousers etc.) for their new catalogue. I have absolutey zero experience of doing this so would really appreciate any advice or feedback anyone could give me.

Here are a couple of photographs I have taken so far.















Please give me honest opinions, if these are terrible please let me know as I don't want to continue doing more products if they are of a very bad standard.

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## superchris (Oct 9, 2012)

Hey, I work in the same field. I would definitely recommend playing around with the liquify tool in photoshop for slightly re-shaping elements such as the bottom of the black shirt (don't go crazy though as it will look very blurry). It takes time to get use to it but you'll start to see how you want it to look before you even hit the shutter. Also, I would remove the mannequins head from the cap and fill in the other side of the peak. Great start though. Good luck!


----------



## .SimO. (Oct 9, 2012)

The product should show zero flaws.  Any imperfections such as the fuzz on the hat, the horizontal fold wrinkle on the lower portion of the shirt should be taken care of prior to composing the shot. Detail is key.


----------



## Barachias (Oct 10, 2012)

If you don't have any experience in this field and you want to become a professional in this field. Then you create a professional think. I mean bottom of shirt is looks worthless. So i want to suggest you, its a good business and within no time you 'll become a expert. Because its a interesting job and business.


----------



## ozg (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks for your feedback guys, it's very much appreciated.  I'm finding it a real struggle to get any photos I can honestly say I'm happy with but I seem to be improving and hopefully I'm on the right path.  I will probably put some Photoshopped pictures up soon.  @Barrachias, I'm not particulary looking to get into this field as a profession it is just a task I have been given and would like to do it to the best standard possible! Although I can see that it would be interesting and challenging as a job.


----------



## Mully (Oct 11, 2012)

The images are lacking detail.  You need to work on your lighting so that the construction of the garment shows ...the shirt looks like a silo, where is the collar?


----------

